# need an easy answer



## Kearney.200 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a house that to finale need to be STUCO but it is to cold here right now for them to do that closing next Thurs. has Tyveck on it any suggestions?


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2014)

One story or two?

Tent it

Ask stucco maker for an answer to do it in low temp


----------



## mark handler (Jan 31, 2014)

Do not stucco it in the cold

Tenting is an option,  do not stucco in the freezing weather

Tyvek is not designed to be exposed to the weather

Traditional three coat stucco applications over wire lath should not be applied below 45 degrees. The first coat is the scratch coat followed by the brown coat which can be applied the next day after the scratch when 45 degrees or warmer. The scratch/brown coat then must set for a minimum of thirty days before top/color coating with the base stucco coat. As Iamsum states, this is to let the scratch/brown coats crack as much as they are going to before top coating. If you are in an area with freezing periodic temperatures, you are not going to want to use the traditional top/base color coat stucco, but rather an acrylic or elastomeric top/ color coat that remains flexible with temperature changes and it's other advantage is that it remains virtually crack free.


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2014)

wood 4x8 siding till weather gets better???


----------



## Mac (Jan 31, 2014)

An easy answer is "Complete the exterior work to provide a compliant weather resistant wall". Postpone the closing.


----------



## ndaniels (Jan 31, 2014)

There is not really an easy answer...  who ever your stucco contractor is should be trained for cold weather installation.  He needs to maintain the stucco 40 and rising typically with a tent and supplementary heat inside the tent.  Also high low thermometers to verify that heat has been maintained. If they use the right add mixtures and give you the correct ESR reports I do believe that it only needs to be maintained for 72 hours


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2014)

ndaniels said:
			
		

> There is not really an easy answer...  who ever your stucco contractor is should be trained for cold weather installation.  He needs to maintain the stucco 40 and rising typically with a tent and supplementary heat inside the tent.  Also high low thermometers to verify that heat has been maintained. If they use the right add mixtures and give you the correct ESR reports I do believe that it only needs to be maintained for 72 hours


I have a nephew in S F, and was there for Christmas, nice place!!!


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2014)

I would agree with MAC.....No stucco, no closing.....Housewrap is not an approved exterior wall covering.....


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.stuccoguru.com/resources/article.cfm?articleID=H-01010&resourceID=2


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2014)

How much do you trust the owner and/or builder? If you trust them with your career, give them a CO....Nothing easier than just signing your name.....


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you all for your answers, the STUCCO man has told the builder that he will not apply it until we get in to the 40's so there is a good thing.

I was thinking T111 also just trying to help the builder save some money and time. Yes we only have maybe 5 builders in town that do more than one house a year here and he is one of them so we all work together. They point out thing that there subs have done for me to wright up and I try to help them when I can. Steveray my name is to valuable to me to sell it like that.


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2014)

As it should be.....I was just trying to stress the importance of that signature...and the potential problems it could create....


----------



## tmurray (Jan 31, 2014)

We have to verify lot grading for compliance with the subdivision drainage plan. pretty hard to do with a foot or two of snow on the ground. We keep a list and after the spring thaw we drive around and check the grading again and pass their final inspection. We give the builder a copy of the inspection report stating that verification of the grading is the only thing outstanding as there is too much snow to determine compliance and have yet to have any problems with it.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2014)

We would allow them to post a bond for the cost of completing the stucco........we do it for grading, landscaping issues..........


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 31, 2014)

Same as fatboy

Or the mortgage company can hold money in escrow until the exterior is complete.

You can issue a Temporary CO to allow the occupants to move in if the life safety items are complete.

The Tyveck is expected to be exposed to weather for a limited periods. Check with manufacture for the limits and verify the stucco will be applied within that time period.

It is nicer to work with people then to just quote code sections and say no.


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2014)

Backing things up a bit....we try not to perform rough inspections until the building is weather tight....Tyvek until CO seems like a potential water/mold issue if not installed really well and there is insulation installed....


----------



## ndaniels (Jan 31, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> I have a nephew in S F, and was there for Christmas, nice place!!!


A little windy but all around nice, and due to our winters we do stucco year round.  Just have to verify that it is properly heated for the required amount of time.  Also have to verify that the ESR approves the building wrap for use with the stucco.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2014)

"Backing things up a bit....we try not to perform rough inspections until the building is weather tight....Tyvek until CO seems like a potential water/mold issue if not installed really well and there is insulation installed...."

Depends on what neck of the woods you are in........that would not be an issue here, between low humidity and not much wind driven rain/snow, typically just does not happen here........


----------



## TimNY (Jan 31, 2014)

Landscaping is more of a zoning issue than a building issue.  True, you have to have the proper grade to meet code...

The code requires the exterior wall to have a compliant covering, I am not sure how you work around that.

Sounds like bad timing on somebody's part, and it wasn't the building department.  Let them do the closing without C.O. and structure their escrow around a lack of C.O. versus a lack of siding.  I would not get involved it that.


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2014)

"Let them do the closing without C.O. "....Banks must work differently in Canada....No way that would happen here...


----------



## TimNY (Feb 1, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> "Let them do the closing without C.O. "....Banks must work differently in Canada....No way that would happen here...


Yeah, that was basically what I was getting at.  "We know the house doesn't meet the minimum requirements for a residence, but if you give us a piece of paper, we'll loan you a lot of money and just keep some of it in escrow because your house doesn't meet the minimum requirements for a residence."

Anything can be rationalized, but why should the building department be the one rationalizing it?  Why doesn't the bank rationalize it?

I never understood the whole Temp CO thing.  I am sure there is one case in a million where it makes sense.  Once you issue a CO and they occupy, you will never get them out.  Occupy without a CO and the judge will see it differently.


----------



## north star (Feb 1, 2014)

*( = ) . . . ( = )*

In some cases, it is easier and more politically pleasing for the banks

and lenders to throw the bldg. dept. "under the bus" and have them

appear to be the bad guys  [  i.e. - holding up the CO  ], rather

than them requiring the builders \ contractors to move forward on

their construction loan and finish the project.

It's a tough situation to be in for the home purchasers and the

builders..........As a code official, ...who would you want to protect

the most ?

*( = ) . . . ( = )*


----------



## steveray (Feb 3, 2014)

"I never understood the whole Temp CO thing. I am sure there is one case in a million where it makes sense. Once you issue a CO and they occupy, you will never get them out. Occupy without a CO and the judge will see it differently. "

I agree Tim...I know our language in that section says that it expires 30 days after the WORK is completed.....Never complete...never expire.....


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 3, 2014)

As a general rule TCO is only for sod here that why I can drive by and see that it is done.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 3, 2014)

I know you do not have this section but could offer some insight to your BO

La City Section 0109.5 Temporary Certificates (TCO):

"…if the Building Official finds that no substantial hazard will result from the occupancy of any building, or portion thereof, before the same is completed, and satisfactory evidence is submitted that the work could not have been completed prior to the time such occupancy is desired because of its magnitude or because of unusual construction difficulties, and the city engineer has reported that all required public improvements have been completed, the Superintendent of Building may issue a temporary Certificate of Occupancy for any building or portion thereof."


----------



## tmurray (Feb 4, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> ....Banks must work differently in Canada....No way that would happen here...


Most major banks in Canada have their own inspectors that look at more than just code required items. Rarely I'll have a bank who wants the CO, but they will usually accept a final inspection report with things that cannot be accomplished due to weather as long as I am comfortable with it.


----------



## steveray (Feb 4, 2014)

Back about 8 yrs ago, we had alot of DIY GC's who would inevitably run out of money before they finished their house....I made a 100 point "Here is the absolute minimum you need for a CO" checklist.....It is way short of what the banks want......Typically



			
				tmurray said:
			
		

> Most major banks in Canada have their own inspectors that look at more than just code required items. Rarely I'll have a bank who wants the CO, but they will usually accept a final inspection report with things that cannot be accomplished due to weather as long as I am comfortable with it.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2014)

Tell the BO that due to the extreme weather he should grant an exception to the C of O procedure

Tell him/her you will replace the tyveck and any weather damage in spring before you plaster the building


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Where's the address go? 

pc1


----------

